# How far can they fly?



## BBB Loft (Apr 25, 2010)

I have 2 white homers and 2 racing homers that I got last year. I have been taking them up to 10 miles and I was wondering how far I could take them. I know the racers can go pretty far but what about the white homers I was told that they would not be good racers by a fellow fancier at the fair but they will be good for their job which is ceremonial releases.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I have been doing a lot of study and I think you can get whites to cove just as much real estate and any other homer.


----------



## BBB Loft (Apr 25, 2010)

Even if they have no special breeding or anything?


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I asked a similar question at the racing club ..... there is a member there thats just races white birds , so they must be able to hold their own over the distances . I was told too " steer clear " as the member said they were more prone to hawk / falcon attacks , whether that is true or not I don't know .


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

It depends on what kind of white birds you are talking about. Some were bred for their color alone so the whites that are raced can do longer distances than those that are not.

And, yes, white colored birds seem to attract predators because they are very visible. Those colored birds like blue-bar and checkers seem to have more camouflage in the air.

I have whites, grizzles, pied and colored birds. The predators will target the weakest first, then those non-colored birds. For the last 3 falcon attacks I have this year, it targeted my whites, white flight birds and grizzled first. It also targeted my colored birds ,too, but was less frequent.


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

I will keep testing them but dont over do it. When you notice some laging behind be careful unless you want to lose them. Also a white bird will stick out more then others. Thats why hawks will go after them. When you have blue bars and checks and only one white which one will you notice more?


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

I only fly white and grizzle, but from time to time I do get blue and check and sometimes black, so if my flock is all white then the odd color should be the easy target for the hawks right? Wrong, the truth is no matter what color you have the Cooper hawk is a very conning and will wait for the perfect time. Yes the weakest will be the one to go first but color doesn't matter. As far as the strain "yes" you do need to have a good strain of white birds for them to be able to fly more than 100 miles. My birds can fly to 400 miles, some do take a day or two to come home but they will come home no matter what. I even have club member given me some colored birds with good background and their the first one to go. So is it color, or we do need to know what kind of birds do we have.


----------



## BBB Loft (Apr 25, 2010)

So you would say 100 miles is the limit for them then?


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

You wont really know till you tried. Some of those birds can get lost around 20-30 miles. I think wedding release people might limit the distance to about 50 miles--maybe for gas reasons. I really don't know.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

If your birds are homing pigeons 100 miles should be a cake walk for them whether they are white or colored. If you loose them at 100 then they weren't very good homers or they were mixed. The only way to find out is to test them. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

You can fly whites just as good as you can racers when I send my birds on a long toss my whites are in there with them so yea you fly them long distance too


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Selection is the only way to improve any line of birds. Whites. More have been pulled from racing and bred for color and now wedding releases. AND some in the release area have out crossed making them not very worthy after fifty miles. BUT selection you increase they abilty agin. IT takes time. And you will see some birds getting lost. But in a few short years you see much better birds.. AND do not become color blind. Crossing known good birds over some of your whites improve quality hurts color for a short time. Grizzle is easy to regain white the same year. Far as whites standing out they do. BUT a group of whites with a few colored birds the colored birds stand out. A hawk finds its target and goes after it. Not so much color but Angle of attack Birds get smart and still get hit Nature is cruel but hawks do have to eat. Race birds attract hawks because they circle and circle there loft area hawks see this along distance and come hunting. Wild ferals do not circles as much. So are less seen at a distance.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

are you going to race these white birds ? if so they have to be in shape..so I would train them just like the color birds... if your not racing them..then just to keep them in shape..then 50 miles seems fine.. why waste the gas if your not racing them.. I do not race my whites and they are fine just flying around the property and ranging some.. they seem to be in good muscle.


----------



## BBB Loft (Apr 25, 2010)

I am going to use them for ceremonial releases. I looked it up on line and 50 miles seems about right I just wanted to know how far they could go because the farther they can go the more costumers..... and costumers=$


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

BBB Loft said:


> I am going to use them for ceremonial releases. I looked it up on line and 50 miles seems about right I just wanted to know how far they could go because the farther they can go the more costumers..... and costumers=$


I have not heard of white release going over a 100 miles.. usually there would be a closer white release for that person 100 miles away to use.... so if your birds are used to doing 50, Im sure they could do 100 but do not think you will get many calls for a 100 mile away gig...


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

The only real way to know how far to go is training.I only fly my whites about 40 miles.I know from experience mine will not make it home from much father.Also you need to decide if 100 miles to do a release is worth your time and gas, it would not be for me.Remember the longer they are in the air the better chance something can happen. Jeff


----------

